# CT abdomen/pelvis new code 74177



## tewing (Apr 11, 2011)

If outside group performs CT abdomen/pelvis and sends films to radiology group to interpret - can radiologist A bill reading the abdomen and radiologist B bill for reading the pelvis?  Is there a modifier that would be appropriate in this scenario? Note: new code 74177 combines the abdomen and pelvis as of 2011.


----------

